
Julia vs. Python: Which programming language will rule machine learning in 2019? - yarapavan
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/julia-vs-python-which-programming-language-will-rule-machine-learning-in-2019/
======
yarapavan
The underpinnings of building a language and compiler for ML by the Julia
authors at [https://julialang.org/blog/2018/12/ml-language-
compiler](https://julialang.org/blog/2018/12/ml-language-compiler)

